# Toro 724 QXE squeals when bale is pulled, sticky Quick Stick



## snowballah (Sep 8, 2020)

I recently purchased a Toro 724 QXE Snowmaster brand new. Starts up fine, auger spins, got me through a winter albeit with a bit of hassles. I noticed two problems:

There's a loud but brief squeal whenever I pull the bale back. Video showing the issue. This happens in both cold weather and temperate spring weather.
The chute Quick Stick is very sticky and quite difficult to use. I often have to pull the trigger 3-4 times in order for it to "catch" and properly swivel the chute. This happens even when the bale is released and auger is not spinning.
Any explanations for either of these problems? I suppose I could bring it back to the dealer but it would be a hassle for me to load up this monster up and transport it since I do not have a cargo van or truck so I'm hoping to open it up and just DIY it.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I would take a look. But the dealer may be on the hook for this.
Can you get the belt covers off.
No chute pics.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Did it always do that when you move the lever? Or did it start after using it a few times?
I would look at the belts like Tony said.
Don't know about the chute.

That noise just might be normal?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Probably a belt slipping. Take the cover off and check for belt slap both engaged and disengaged. Post a video of both.

I just watched your video. This is not a belt slipping, sounds like a grinding.


----------



## snowballah (Sep 8, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Did it always do that when you move the lever? Or did it start after using it a few times?
> I would look at the belts like Tony said.
> Don't know about the chute.
> 
> That noise just might be normal?


It always made that noise. I bought it in October, first used it this January. I thought that some ice or melted snow got into the belts causing the squealing but obviously not the case since it still squeals in warm weather.


----------



## model a lover (10 mo ago)

sounds like the cables are not adjusted properly, you can down load your service manual here





Parts – SnowMaster 724 QXE Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com


----------

